# Doeling has cold ears, help!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My goats had a cough for a while, just a cough......no other symptoms, so I let it go too long I am afraid. I decided that it was time to do something. I treated them with tetracycline in their water for 10 days and it didn't help, so I gave them a shot of PorPen LA (one shot penicillin). This was a few days ago and I noticed today that one of my little ones seems a little off. She doesn't seem as peppy as she usually does and her ears are cold, her tail is down. Her appetite is not good although she is still munching a little. Everyone else seems fine although they are all still coughing, but not as much......not sure what to do. Please advise.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Take her temp. What is the temp outside there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Take her temp. What is the temp outside there?


 I agree get a temp..... :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I will take her temp today as soon as my husband gets home to held hold her. The weather here is average. Not too hot, not too cold. I have felt of all the other goats ears and they are warm to the touch. I am going to talk to the vet today and see what course of action to take. Maybe try s different antibiotic and get some Banamine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is is possible that her rumen may be or shut down...How are her gut sounds?

After all the antibiotic treatments...that robbed her gut thiamine and may of messed up her rumen ... she needs probiotics and baking soda... for 3 days or more...to get it working properly.... :hug:

If her temp is sub... that may be the issue...with the cold ears...when the rumen isn't in order... the whole body stops functioning properly..... :hug:

Inject her with vit b complex as well..... or thiamine...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am getting some B complex today. Thanks Pam


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...praying that the doeling will be OK..... :hug: ray:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I took Bella's temp. it is 106. The weather outside is not hot. So poor girl is definantly sick. I have started a 5 day treatment with Excenel. Along with B12 shots and am giving her Banamine. I noticed before that her ears were cold to the touch and her tail was drooping but they are now warm and she is carrying her tail higher. I don't know if the meds kicked in that fast but she seems a little better already. I just took the goats for a walk and she was munching lots of green stuff. I think that she will be okay.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, that is a high temp. I hope she will be okay. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you started treatment ..........and she is acting better...the banamine and Vit B shots are keeping her appetite going.... along with making her feel better ...until the antibiotic does it's trick.....keep us updated... :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Doeling has cold ears, help! GOOD NEWS!!!*

I took Bella's temperature today and it was a healthy 103.5. This is the second day of treatment with the Excenel and B vit. Also second day using the Banamine. She is so much better today. Her tail is up and she is eating away. I still hear the occasional cough from the group but I can tell it is not near as much as before. Thank goodness. I felt wonderful today when I took her temperature and it was down to normal.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That is wonderful! Don't stop the drugs until the whole course of treatment is done. Sounds like she will make it.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am really happy to hear that.... :hug: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Doeling has cold ears, help! DOELING OUT OF THE WOODS!!*

Hi all. This is day #4 of the Excenel treatment for the group. One more day to go. My little doeling that was sick with the 106 degree temperature is doing really good. I took her temperature again today just to see what it was and it was 102. degrees. I would say that is perfect. She does still occasionally cough but that is getting better and better. Thanks for all the words of encouragement, it means a lot to be able to get some input from others who have a love for goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------

